# API general cure safe for fresh water shrimp?



## Barbara Battaglia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, I think my female guppy has an internal parasite infection. Is API general cure or Metro safe for shrimp?


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Barbara Battaglia said:


> Hi, I think my female guppy has an internal parasite infection. Is API general cure or Metro safe for shrimp?


What makes you think your guppy has internal parasites and neither of those meds will do anything about internal parasites. 

Charles H


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Barbara Battaglia said:


> Hi, I think my female guppy has an internal parasite infection. Is API general cure or Metro safe for shrimp?


Tell us about the symptoms your guppies present.

Charles H


----------



## Barbara Battaglia (Jul 21, 2013)

She was thin, clamped fins, stringy white poo. Unfortunately she has since passed. LFS recommended Metro and I had some API GeneralCure, which I believe is the same thing.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Barbara Battaglia said:


> She was thin, clamped fins, stringy white poo. Unfortunately she has since passed. LFS recommended Metro and I had some API GeneralCure, which I believe is the same thing.


Sorry for your loss. 
----------
Loss of weight and stringy white papery feces together with the lack of the ability to keep food down is an indication of intestinal protozoa parasite. If the stringy feces has small knots in it a few millimeters apart, it is likely Capillary Nematodes. 

Neither of these can be easily treated with drugs which must be swallowed to be effective. The effective medications must be adsorbed through the skin and gills like Flubendazole and/or Levamisole HCl. 

PM me if you want more information.

Charles H


----------

